# Kitbasher's Photoetch Special



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

GKvfx said:


> At the risk of being labeled a heretic - any chance you'd consider doing some scaled down panels for the Polar Lights J2?
> 
> Or, better yet, doing some generic instrument/winkie-blinkie light panels/strips that could be adapted for other uses?
> 
> Gene


Gene, I've got a *bit* of what you're looking for. Since the first run of etch was screwed up (entirely my fault - did some really stupid mistakes when finalizing the artwork) I've got a pile of slightly "off" control consoles. I'm just trying to get them off my books and (hopefully) pay for the extra phototool I had to have made.

Kitbasher's Photoetch Special

You get two pieces of the etch for $9.95. The images on the page are representative of all the pieces - as I said, it wasn't a production problem but a design eror that resulted in three pieces falling into the acid bath and another etching through on the sides.

The pieces are first come, first served and when they're gone they're gone.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great offer Paul, just ordered two sets:thumbsup:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Are these sized properly for the J2 and just missing some parts, or are they unusable on the model?


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

gareee said:


> Are these sized properly for the J2 and just missing some parts, or are they unusable on the model?


I sent an email and this is what they had to say...

*Will it still work for the Moebius J2 or is it better to just get the regular set.*

It will fit the Moebius kit, but as stated on the web page there are some pieces missing. I would say that the full set is better as you get all of the photoetched pieces, the decals, and the back-lighting panels.

*How much of is slightly off?*

From the web page: “Pieces 23, 28, and 29 are missing, and part 7 has some "etch through" on the left and right edges.”

*I emailed them today and got a reply right away, I ordered it today and it has already shipped. That is what I call service.*


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

I wish someone would make the landing pad for the moebius jupiter 2, That way it would look just like on the show.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Paul's service is outstanding and he deserves the praise he gets for his products.
I've ordered a couple of these damaged sets as they will be great for generic control panels on my scratchbuilds.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

not to mention that they make great practice pieces. 

Photo etch can be intimidating, if you are not used to it. 

I can't think of a better way to "find your sea legs" than these pieces

grab em before they're gone!


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> not to mention that they make great practice pieces.
> 
> Photo etch can be intimidating, if you are not used to it.
> 
> ...


 

Hey ! 
thats why I ordered three sets, newbie's need practise with all this new stuff,, cutting- folding- etc- etc... 

.S


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll byte.. it'll be my first experience with photoetch, and might encourage me to buy more of them in the future. If I saw more photoetch stuff in this price range, odds are I'd probably buy more of it as well.

Now I'll just have to see if he is sold out or not. Crossed fingers!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Congratulations on your sale!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Your order's all packed up and ready to go in the post on Monday, Gary. 

There aren't a ton left ...


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Sweet! Made it under the wire! Even with a few parts missing it still looks like a great affordable enhancement to the model.

I know you need to make back money for tooling up a photoetched sheet, but maybe after something has made back those costs, a year later the price on older items could be reduced or limited sales could be done to encourage us cheap bastards to part with some coin?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

On a piece-by-piece basis, the tooling's inconsequential. 

The two main reasons I could let this go so inexpensively were a) any money on the pieces would have been better than a total loss, and b) the pieces are only being sold directly so there's no additional cost from the distribution chain (the only additional cost is my licensing fee that I still have to pay on these pieces).


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Opened my envelope today and saw two gorgeous pieces of brass staring at me, shiny as gold. They seems as precious! I can't imagine these are mistakes. They are gorgeous. Did I say they're gorgeous? Damn these are gorgeous! I hate to use them they are that sweet looking. Shiny!!!

Thanks Paul! Can't wait to see what the quality etchings are like!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, Tom.

You should also have the straight package* (decals, masks, etc.) so you can see the difference - it's pretty subtle except for the 3 pieces that fell into the acid bath ;-)

*It was delivered to your other address on Saturday.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who purchased this "overstock" lot. They're all sold out!

If you missed this batch, I will be releasing a generic 60s / 70s console set in about a month - it will include the standard control consoles that you see in all the old movies and TV shows like "In Like Flynt", "Planet of the Apes", "The President's Analyst" and, of course, all of the Irwin Allen shows.

I've got a poll going over at Starship Modeler and in the HT Science Fiction modeling thread to determine the ultimate scale. Right now it looks like 1:33.5 scale is going to be it - that's half-way between 1:32 and 1:35 so they'll be ideal for making Jupiter 2 or Flying Sub dioramas. 

(They'll be about 4.3% smaller than full size at 1:35 scale or 4.7% larger than 1:32 scale.)


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Model Man said:


> Opened my envelope today and saw two gorgeous pieces of brass staring at me, shiny as gold. They seems as precious! I can't imagine these are mistakes. They are gorgeous. Did I say they're gorgeous? Damn these are gorgeous! I hate to use them they are that sweet looking. Shiny!!!
> 
> Thanks Paul! Can't wait to see what the quality etchings are like!


 

I agree with ModelMan,

Dang! these things are nice, And if these are seconds, "Holy Crap!! I would love to get a good set,, much thicker than I imagined too,, now to watch ModelMan's video series to learn how to use them,:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks!

As for the errors, check out the bottom left-hand corner - those 3 missing pieces are the main reason I rejected them (and spent 3 hours beating myself with a big stick for making such a huge mistake).


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Got mine yesterday.. these truly are remarkable. My wife said they looked like sci-fi jewelry!

Is there a specific thread of faq and talks about how to use these the best, glue recommendations, care n feeding, and points out where the parts are supposed to go?

EDIT: if anyone else is looking, just follow Paubo's original link.. they have pdf instructions posted.. general ones, and specific ones for each kit.


I also got two sheets.. they look identical.. is that in case I screw one up? I figured I'd use a razor blade, and just separate the bits off the main part on a pince of scrap wood.

These make me feel like my J2 will look 100% better then it would have been otherwise.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Don't forget "Batman" Paul; I'm PRETTY sure ALOT of the Batcave could be seen in various IA shows. BTW, I have the '66 series on DVD if you can use some episodes...
Tom


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Excellent point, Mr. Parker. The batcave does indeed contain many of these same controls! (May have to do a 1:25 set down the road so people can trick out their upcoming P/L Batmobile.)

Gary - I included 2 because, well, I had a bunch and 2 for $9.95 seemed a good price ;-)


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

If photoetch sets were more affordable like this, I'd have probably already bought a pile of them. I'm looking it over now, seeing that the additional decals would have been nice as well, but I can make do.

I haven't looked yet.. did you include a decal of the solar system that is seen in the storage closet? If not, I cobbled up something simlar to it today... I haven't even looked to see if the storage closet can even be seen in the model yet.

Every time I take it out, my cat things the bottom of the J2 is a perfect place to curl up and sleep, and I don't want it warped.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Excellent point, Mr. Parker. The batcave does indeed contain many of these same controls! (May have to do a 1:25 set down the road so people can trick out their upcoming P/L Batmobile.


That would be cool Paulbo, but I would want to get a 1:18 set of PE for doing an uber-cool Batcave dio for my Hot Wheels Batmobile.


----------

